# Neue Fox 36 Van R 180mm nur 499 tapered schwarz



## lnt (18. September 2011)

ebay link

aus Neurad ausgebaute, ungefahrene Fox 36 Van R 180mm in schwarz mit tapered Gabelschaft für nur 499! inklusive Steckachse und Ahead-Kralle (bereits eingeschlagen). weitere Details bei ebay. hier noch ein paar Bildchen:


----------

